# You do and I'll give you such a slap!



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Mama does not tolerate intruders well


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Great pictures, Snipes. LOVE the caption. Most of us can certainly relate to that.  

Those babies are adorable. And such a contrast. 

Please keep us posted (with pictures  ).

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cute...cute...cute!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The expression in her eye is so cute. She means business for sure.

The babies are so precious but the one on the left with his still bald head is too cute for words.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Snipes, those pictures are so precious! Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I can relate!! And you can bet that bird DOES mean business. Cutie pie babies........


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

"Go ahead, make my day!!" That is so cute how protective she is.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Adorable!! Great pics!  

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nothing like a protective MOM!!

What cute pictures! You sure captured HER expression!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

A certain scatterbrain  left her camera in the car overnight. I think it was sulking over being left out to freeze and then asked to take pictures, it just wouldn't focus. Anyway, here is Papa serving breakfast...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are a couple of great pictures regardless of the focus! Those little bald headed babies are precious!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I love them! Little bald heads shining and cute little butts - who could ask for more?

One question tho - worry wart here - is that a bruise on the left baby's head? Or, a shadow?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> One question tho - worry wart here - is that a bruise on the left baby's head? Or, a shadow?


Cutely, it's a dot of color! That one is going to have a red/brown dot right there.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TheSnipes said:


> Cutely, it's a dot of color! That one is going to have a red/brown dot right there.


...AND, there's ONE name...CUTELY...love it!   

AND, "cutely" pictures too!!  

_Shi_


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You know, I just went back and looked at the first picture and realized that it is going to be a spot of color. He is going to be soooooo cute. Well, he already is but will be cuter!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Such cute babies. I had a bird in 2002 named Beanie Baby, cause he had a perfect round gray spot on top of his white head and it looked like a little beanie cap to me.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> ...AND, there's ONE name...CUTELY...love it!
> _Shi_


haha! "Cutely" it is! And when asked..."Why Cutely?" the answer will be, "because he cutely had a spot of color, just there." 



Lovebirds said:


> I had a bird in 2002 named Beanie Baby, cause he had a perfect round gray spot on top of his white head and it looked like a little beanie cap to me.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*Cutely and ???? move on to slapping and striking!*

You know how we like to document their growth, this baby time is so short  

I intruded on them yesterday while cleaning, and got some pics of the no longer bald ones. Cutely is going to have lots of color! His papa is almond, but has way more white than any other color...this little guy is going to look a lot different!


















here are their pics online, and a video of the little buggers striking and wing slapping with mom looking on proudly...she has taught them well...
http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh43/the_snipes/Mama_Papa/


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a portrait. Beautiful babies. I love their light beaks. They look plump and content.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What pretty babies! They are going to be gorgeous! The video was hysterical ..  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cutely and *Cuddlely*??  

I can definitely see they will have minds of their own!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Cutely and *Cuddlely*??







Cutely and *Cuddlely*...well OF COURSE! That's it! 

Cuddlely says "Thanks Auntie Shi!" because "*I finally have a name*!"


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm glad I was forewarned about the video and put my tea down first. LOL!!!! Now you just need to find some music to match the motion.  They are adorable!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TheSnipes said:


> Cutely and *Cuddlely*...well OF COURSE! That's it!
> 
> Cuddlely says "Thanks Auntie Shi!" because "*I finally have a name*!"


You are soooo welcome...glad I could help! 

I expect GREAT things from you two! AND, sure looks like all is moving along right on schedule!

Love, Hugs and Scritches 

Auntie Shi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't know how to add sound, but I should try to find something appropriate and figure it out, I will work on that.

I didn't even realize Cutely had wing-slapped me till I saw the video clip!! They are starting to stumble around their nest today. And sassier every day.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*? Trying to add another pic..*


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Snipes, nice babies you have there, and looks like they are growing like little weeds! So very adorable!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Cutely & Cuddley hvae not left the nest box yet, but this morning they stood on their front porch as if they might. Here they are today:


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Uh...is something wrong with HUEY, my laptop?? I don't see the picture...

However, I can SEE Cutely and Cuddlely in my "mind," so no worries!

FLY, FLY WELL, my little niece and nephew....or is that niece and niece? uh, nephew and nephew? Oh well, not important...YOU BOTH ARE THE GREATEST!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Aunt Shi

   

WAIT!! DA PICTURE...DA PICTURE...it's THERE!! WOW! is all I can say! You both are SUCH a credit to PIGEONDOM!! *I AM SOOOO PROUD!!*


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Those babies are adorable and beautiful!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are gorgeous. Soon they will go exploring, I guess.

Reti


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow, they grow real fast. Very good looking!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What gorgeous BIG babies! They are really lovely, Snipes!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Snipes, 

You take some of the best pictures! Those guys are lovely. I love that apricot color in your birds.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What pretty babies. They do grow so very fast. My daughter called and is coming this week end with the twins to see the "babies".......I said, "Angela, I don't have any babies........they are all grown"......and she said " yea, I forget they grow up so fast".........however, I do have 2 hatching Saturday and the twins have never seen a tiny little baby, so they should enjoy that.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

It's funny the way you can do that...know the day they will hatch. If only it was that precise and easy with humans!! 

Of course, you'll POST PICTURES!!!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Snipes, they are so pretty! I got that same look today: "_*You do and I'll......" *_I thought of you too! They sure did grow, and look to be real pretty too! Congrats!


----------

